# Timberwolves waive Brandon Roy



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> MINNEAPOLIS -- Brandon Roy gave it everything he had to try to resurrect a playing career derailed by chronic knee problems.
> 
> He had platelet-rich plasma therapy on his knees last summer to get himself in position to sign a deal with the Minnesota Timberwolves. He worked hard in training camp to get his body in shape for the NBA after missing the previous year when he retired from Portland. And when the knee issues came up again early in the season, Roy had one more arthroscopic surgery on his right knee in a last-ditch effort to get on the court one last time.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/9262711/minnesota-timberwolves-waive-brandon-roy

I hate injuries. So unfortunate that we never got to see Roy in his prime.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Great signing.


----------

